# 66-67 fenders



## 66goatframeoff (Nov 8, 2011)

Besides the obvious emblem and molding locations what is the difference between 66-67 fenders. I see them on E Bay advertised for the same years local guy has a really nice set of 67 fenders cheap. I need a set for my 66.I can weld the emblem holes and anything else but if there is a structural difference then they won't work any input thanks.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

There is a small tab where the header panel lines up at the top of the fender, You can remove that tab from the old 66 fenders and use them on the 67, the chrome headlight bezel will need to be modified slightly as well.


----------

